#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  東北角的小熊貓與海豚

## PandaTwo

9/17和海豚去東北角玩～

唔........
東北角的水質和之前綠島的就差很多～
水中懸浮粒超多～
而且能見度大概只有五米不到～
稍微一不注意～
在身邊的同伴就很可能看不到了～
 :Crying or Very sad: 
我和海豚就因此被拋在海面上漂流了十多分鐘～  :Confused:  

後來有看到花枝～
真的看到了他隨著海底而變化他的顏色（保護色）
然後被騷擾後，瞬間變白～
接著，就是吐出一團墨汁後迅速的像子彈般的射出去！
真是大開眼界～
 :P 

真是累翻了..............
前一晚上獸聚加烤肉到凌晨快三點～
然後隔天還趕一早七點半到達基隆海大～
六點就起床了說～

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

第一張開始:

蕩皮海參

海豚獅XD

櫻光管蟲

Hemiglyphidodon plagiometopon 密鰓魚

海豚獅XD

裸海蛞蝓的一種

海蛞蝓的一種

櫻花蝦(清潔蝦)

Plagiotremus rhinorhynchos 粗吻短帶尉(很兇的小魚 我被咬過= =)

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

- - 海豚會溺水我一點都不奇怪..因為他很"重".

----------


## 海豚

這次的潛水之旅滿不錯的 可惜浪太大!! 我跟小熊貓在海面上的時候有點暈浪~~
差點就餵魚!!(餵魚是指..胃袋的東西吐出來餵!?特殊技能之一)
其實= =要潛水真的要睡飽!!

----------


## Wolfy

> - - 海豚會溺水我一點都不奇怪..因為他很"重".


太重的人其實...

很會浮的說...
脂肪太多了. 沉不下去.

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

我想關於這個幼狼大應該很有經驗吧XDDD

----------


## Wolfy

> 我想關於這個幼狼大應該很有經驗吧XDDD


(穿心~~~~~)

沒錯...好難沉下去阿@@
不過不會沉下去不代表不會溺水...
因為都是鼻孔以外的地方在浮.
就是無法維持頭部在水面上能浮.
(天音:再肥下去很難講喔~)

----------


## PandaTwo

> 作者: 奇修‧諾亞克
> 
> 我想關於這個幼狼大應該很有經驗吧XDDD
> 
> 
> (穿心~~~~~)
> 
> 沒錯...好難沉下去阿@@
> 不過不會沉下去不代表不會溺水...
> ...


這種感覺～
好像是屁股很大充滿了脂肪的意思是吧～^^
所以才會頭下屁股上的漂浮著是嗎？
 :Wink:

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

讓我想到了蠟筆小新光露個屁股浮在水上的畫面......
哈哈哈～～～～～～～～～  :非常興奮:

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

之前被 海豚兄 抓包，看沒文回文...
所以 海豚兄 看到了嗎?? 我有回文唷!! 

另外，也好想買個相機 到處拍拍 XD

----------


## Wolfy

> 之前被 海豚兄 抓包，看沒文回文...
> 所以 海豚兄 看到了嗎?? 我有回文唷!! 
> 
> 另外，也好想買個相機 到處拍拍 XD


想買的時候記得要找我討論討論喔XD

----------

